# trim tag accessory codes



## 67GTOfan (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm looking for clarification on some conflicting info. The seller supplied PHS documents for a 1967 GTO show the car as a factory four speed. However, line 4 on the trim tag is: E 2EB. Though information is scarce, I did find one website that states that the B in the second acc. group (2EB) is for a three speed floor shift. Also, the PHS shows the gear ratio as 3.55 but from what I can learn, this car came with standard 3.23 or optional 3.08 ratio. It is a 335h.p. manual car with A/C. Thanks for any help.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

67GTOfan said:


> I'm looking for clarification on some conflicting info. The seller supplied PHS documents for a 1967 GTO show the car as a factory four speed. However, line 4 on the trim tag is: E 2EB. Though information is scarce, I did find one website that states that the B in the second acc. group (2EB) is for a three speed floor shift. Also, the PHS shows the gear ratio as 3.55 but from what I can learn, this car came with standard 3.23 or optional 3.08 ratio. It is a 335h.p. manual car with A/C. Thanks for any help.


I believe the E denotes tinted glass, 2E means it had AC. Don't quote me on this.
If the B denotes its a 3 speed, by assumption>>
It has tinted glass on all windows, with AC and a 3 speed, the #2, was the second option group
E 2EB...... Tinted glass, second option group, AC with a 3 speed. Randy will know for sure.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't THINK you could get a 3.55 rear with A/C unless it was dealer installed......ask Randy.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

3.23 was as steep a gear as you could get with AC in '67 from the factory. As for the rest, yeah, ask RANDY!!!


----------



## 67GTOfan (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the help. How do I cantact Randy? I'm new to using the forum.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

67GTOfan said:


> I'm looking for clarification on some conflicting info. The seller supplied PHS documents for a 1967 GTO show the car as a factory four speed. However, line 4 on the trim tag is: E 2EB. Though information is scarce, I did find one website that states that the B in the second acc. group (2EB) is for a three speed floor shift. Also, the PHS shows the gear ratio as 3.55 but from what I can learn, this car came with standard 3.23 or optional 3.08 ratio. It is a 335h.p. manual car with A/C. Thanks for any help.


Welcome to the forum, Verify the VIN tag and data plate are from the same plant and attached with the correct rivets, sounds like they don't match. Also, check the car's billing date on the PHS against the build date on the Date Plate.

Check a few other numbers, if it is a late year 67 the VIN number should be on the front of the block by the timing chain cover, early 67 will have an engine unit number stamped with the block letter code. That engine unit number will be listed on the PHS billing history.


----------



## 67GTOfan (Jan 2, 2011)

The data plate and the vin agree that the car was built in Kansas. I checked the appearance of the rivets against a 67 Malibu that I own, and the GTO rivets look identical to my Malibu. Also, the invoice date on the billing history is 03/29/7 which agree's with the data plate date of 03D. So far, everything lines up, except for the PHS that states that the car is a factory 4 speed, and the trim tag accessory code(E 2EB) which would indicate that the car is a 3 speed manual. One last note, the billing history engine unit # is 054942 but the block is stamped 454942. Any help is appreciated. Trying to solve all of this so I can make an offer on the car. Thanks....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I would trust the PHS, most of the web sites listing Accessory code information for the 67 reference the codes from the Pontiac Plant. The Kansas City and Pontiac plants were similar but some differences in codes have been noted over the years. California used UPC codes, Baltimore did not use a coding system. The engine appears to be numbers matching, which is somewhat rare. 

Here is another link for the 67 data plate


----------



## 67GTOfan (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I did find a 67 GTO cowl tag from a different Kansas City built car that identified the factory 4 speed with the letter L in the number '2' accessory field on the tag. Do any names come to mind of someone that could have more information on this? Thanks again.


----------

